# can a 2001 f150 handle a plow?



## 992door (Jan 2, 2013)

We have a regular cab long bed f150 2wd. Found a 7.5 ft diamond snow plow online for cheap. Will the truck be able to handle it? It looks heavy as crap.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You need 4x4 to plow without a doubt. Your just going to get stuck and frustrated!


----------



## 992door (Jan 2, 2013)

See I was told the opposite buy a couple of people I know that live in Michigan. They run mostly 2wd with weight in the bed. And when we get snow here it is not much. At the most like 8 inches of snow


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You really need 4x4. Your just asking for trouble if you don't have it. A dump truck can kinda get away with it. But you have a lot of weight and they stay on level ground and plow roads.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

no way jose


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

992door;1554513 said:


> We have a regular cab long bed f150 2wd. Found a 7.5 ft diamond snow plow online for cheap. Will the truck be able to handle it? It looks heavy as crap.


Sure! Why not?? It's NC......... Crazy sh*t happens in the south!! :laughing:


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Nope. Need 4x4


----------



## 992door (Jan 2, 2013)

Yea that is kinda what I figured. Just out of curiosity how much does it weight? If anyone knows. I have not gone a picked it up yet


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Are you looking to plow commercially or just for yourself? With a lightweight homeowner plow (Snowsport, Snowbear, etc), tire chains, and lots of weight in the bed, you could move some snow...though you might want to plow when there's only a couple inches instead of waiting for a big storm to finish. Everybody on this forum always brags about how they never engage 4WD, after all. 

I'm pretty sure that Diamond will be far too heavy for your truck, though.


----------



## 992door (Jan 2, 2013)

Well I work for a landscaping company and boss wanted to buy a snow plow instead of loading up the bobcat. But it hardly ever snows here so it will hardly ever get used. It would be for to plow a couple of customers lots. It was only 600 for everything


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

The advantage of living down south is that it hardly ever snows. And generally speaking, when it does, it's pretty insignificant. That said, you _might _be able to get away with it. But realistically speaking, almost all of us use in the north 4x4 trucks when we plow. Sure, we don't always use 4 wheel drive, but you really need it when you get into trouble. (And that happens all the time!)

One word of caution. If you do get a significant dump of 4"-6" or more, you will never move it with a 2wd truck. That's because the ground will be warm and the snow will start melting almost immediately. It's hard enough for those of us with experience and the right equipment to move snow that's more like concrete. Your Bobcat will be the only thing that will have a chance.


----------



## daman (Dec 26, 2012)

Not going to work nope,even with 1000lbs in the back that thing would be useless,and who in MI is plowing mostly with 2wd's? no one i know lol.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

992door;1554812 said:


> Well I work for a landscaping company and boss wanted to buy a snow plow instead of loading up the bobcat. But it hardly ever snows here so it will hardly ever get used. It would be for to plow a couple of customers lots. It was only 600 for everything


Get a attachment plate and fab that thing up to go on the bobcat and never look back.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I might do a few passes till I realize I am not in 4WD. But why stress. Just engage extra axle and getter done!


----------



## 992door (Jan 2, 2013)

This thing is heavy as crap.


----------



## 992door (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok convince my boss that it is not going to happen what would be a good vehicle? would a 2500 94 suburban 4wd work? If not what looking older vehicle


----------



## daman (Dec 26, 2012)

992door;1556039 said:


> Ok convince my boss that it is not going to happen what would be a good vehicle? would a 2500 94 suburban 4wd work? If not what looking older vehicle


A burb would work great because of its weight, BUT visibility and awkwardness will come to play when in smaller lots/drives, also,field of vision will be hampered.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The perfect plow trucks are Auto Transmission 4x4 F250 OR F350'S regular cab and bed. If you need to plow snow, it's the same over all the world. Short and you can see is good.


----------



## 992door (Jan 2, 2013)

Something like this?

http://eastnc.craigslist.org/cto/3504792094.html

Do you think it is a little to high? It appears it may be lifted


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

992door;1559756 said:


> Something like this?
> 
> http://eastnc.craigslist.org/cto/3504792094.html
> 
> Do you think it is a little to high? It appears it may be lifted


Don't buy another persons play toy. That truck has big tires and suspension stuffed into it. It's been beaten. You're buying another person's headache.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

I will personally say that a 97 f150 2wd stick v6 with a snowbear will plow some snow. That is the first truck I started with and did two seasons that way. For your neck of the woods it just may be the way to go as long as the lots are level. Don't try hills, believe me! I would run 1000lbs of salt and good tires and was fine. Aww the memories of 2wd! Dont miss it, but it did the job back in the day.:laughingayup


----------



## 992door (Jan 2, 2013)

Well turns out that the f150 is worth about triple what we have in it. So I believe it is going to get sold.


----------

